# المانيا او امريكا في الميكا تونكس



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

افضل دراسة الميكاترونكس في المانيا او امريكا ارجو من الذين يعرفون انلا يبخلو علينا في الأجابة ولو كانو من الزوار


وشكراً


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أغسطس 2011)

طالع هذا الموضوع أخي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75994.html
فبه كل المعلومات تقريبا عن الدراسة في ألمانيا
هو موضوع طويل وبه حتى الآن 124 مشاركة، ولكنه به كعلومات قيمة
ويوجد موضعين أو ثلاثة آهخرين عن الدراسة في ألمانيا والنمسا ويمكنك أن تجدهم باستخدام خاصية البحث


----------



## ابو خلدوني (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخوي زملكاوي والله يوفقك


----------



## Eng Hassan Mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

عليك وعلى روسيا في دراسة الميكاترونيكس
أو في مصر بــ
Eгипетский Pусский Университет​Egyptian Russian University​​الكيلو 48 طريق القاهرة-السويس , مدينة بدر​


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## smo e7sas (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المشاركه


----------

